# Song in your head...



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

So, what song plays in your head when your either feeling particularly happy...or a bit drunk?

This one has popped up in my head from time to time,
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=gBLeVcP_JQg


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

dang...now it is.....usually seems to be the last song I hear on the truck radio in the morning..(if the jerks actually play a song)


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Gawd help me but I can't seem to get the theme for Super Mario Brothers outta my head these days aiyeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

Kim Mitchell's Go for a Soda, love that beginning and it always seems to be on the radio. Since my car radio is busted and I only get two country stations I can often be seen singing Ticks by Brad Paisley.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Everytime i get out of a meeting that went well, or had a good time and get in my car...it's always the same that pop's in my head..then i pop the CD in..

HIGHWAY STAR from Deep Purple....thank god i don't have a ferrari..i'de loose my liscense in a week..


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Bob Marley 3 little birds


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Evenflow .....Pearl Jam , why I do not know .


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> Bob Marley 3 little birds


For some reason, Bob Marley always pops into my head in the summer, but rarely so in the winter.


In any case, this just popped in:

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=w1FeEezee4s

...Don't know why, I never particularly liked this song.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

When I get in the car to drive, Radar Love pops into my head a lot (not today tho'.... see other thread LOL). The other song that pops into my head when driving is Take It Easy (Eagles).

For some odd reason, Kim Mitchell's Patio Lanterns has been in my head all week.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

"Home in My Hand" - Foghat
"Hoy, Hoy, Hoy" -King Biscuit Boy/Crowbar
"Tonight I'm Gonna Rock You Tonight" - Spinal Tap
"All Over The World" - Strange Fruit

With just these four I find it impossible to stay in a bad mood...

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

That is THE song played in my head when I'm drunk/high/happy
Long beach dub all stars
Really not a good video, but it's the only one I found on Youtube!

Sounds like Sublime I know, but without Bradley Nowell, the band change, I don't know if it's on a good way but I really love what they do! Have fun listen it!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lately Cream's "I Feel Free" keeps popping into my head. Which isn't a problem.

If I get a song I don't like stuck in my head I just think of "In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida" and the other song goes away. Nothing can drown out "In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida" in my head--although one day that will get annoying.

There are also some old hymns that keep popping into my head as well. But I like those.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh, can't believe I forgot this one.

Whenever I'm having a beer with my buddies, this one pops in my head..if it isn't already playing. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=K43ZriYuXyo


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

NB-SK said:


> Oh, can't believe I forgot this one.
> 
> Whenever I'm having a beer with my buddies, this one pops in my head..if it isn't already playing.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=K43ZriYuXyo


Sure--I quote it in the Hip & BNL thread and you post a link to the video--now it'll be stuck in my head.


----------



## Tin Type (May 10, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=nLoO_XsYAxQ

in fact it will probably be in my head for the rest of the day because of this post

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## GibsonTay37 (Mar 31, 2008)

Fly Away by Lenny Kravitz, Not the greatest song by Lenny but it's a catchy tune...and plus Lenny is just a great guitarist.


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

*Doh!*

"Spider Pig, Spider Pig, Does Whatever a Spider Pig Does...."
"Can He Swing From A Thread, No He Can't He's A Pig..."
"Look Out! There Goes The Spider Pig!"


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

"I am the Zombie Woof. I' the creature everybody's been talking about..."

"Watch out where the Huskies go, don't you eat that yellow snow"

"I'm a little pimp with my hair gassed back Pair of kaki pants and my shoes shined black.

Yeah, a bit one sided on the artist side.


----------



## BenJammin (May 3, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=quLWqNk7crA


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

"Her name was Lola, She was a showgirl...."


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> "Her name was Lola, She was a showgirl...."


I hate you.


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't know WTF is wrong with me, but this keeps running through my head! Hadn't heard it since about the fifth grade, and then I heard a clip on the radio on Friday. Downloaded it, and played it a ton of times since!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFacWGBJ_cs


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

I think you win....


----------



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

happydude said:


> I don't know WTF is wrong with me, but this keeps running through my head! Hadn't heard it since about the fifth grade, and then I heard a clip on the radio on Friday. Downloaded it, and played it a ton of times since!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFacWGBJ_cs



Man why did I click on that link.Damn you to hell.That song used to get stuck in my head all the time when it was popular,but until now it been years since it happened to me.


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

I knew people would sympathize with me. It's just one of those songs that pisses you off and entertains you at the same time. Good stuff.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

happydude said:


> I don't know WTF is wrong with me, but this keeps running through my head! Hadn't heard it since about the fifth grade, and then I heard a clip on the radio on Friday. Downloaded it, and played it a ton of times since!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFacWGBJ_cs


The antidote


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Stupid double post.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

zontar said:


> The antidote


Funny, but when I think of that song it only stays in my head as long as it takes me to imagine female hippies high on acid shedding their clothes...about 3 seconds.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

A lot of times it will be some Jimmy Buffett tune, like Come Monday, or Twelve Volt Man, or African Friend, or Cheeseburger In Paradise. I'm serious here, I'm a Parrothead, I guess, but I've never been to a tailgate party. LOL!
-Mikey


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

NB-SK said:


> Funny, but when I think of that song it only stays in my head as long as it takes me to imagine female hippies high on acid shedding their clothes...about 3 seconds.


The reason I wrote--"the antidote" on the link is earlier in this thread. When I get a song stuck in my head I often do In-A-Gadda-Da Vida" in my head, and it chases the other song out. And so far that song doesn't get stuck in my head--thus it was the antidote to that previous link.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

zontar said:


> The reason I wrote--"the antidote" on the link is earlier in this thread. When I get a song stuck in my head I often do In-A-Gadda-Da Vida" in my head, and it chases the other song out. And so far that song doesn't get stuck in my head--thus it was the antidote to that previous link.


Ah, so it's the pleasant images that the song conjures up that are the antidote. Gotcha.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Andy Kaufman doing his "Mighty Mouse" skit...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

NB-SK said:


> Ah, so it's the pleasant images that the song conjures up that are the antidote. Gotcha.


Actually it's the bass line and the fuzzy guitar that comes in later.

But if that doesn't work for you...


----------

